# Mr. Flapper Episode - The Birds & Bees Of Duckies



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Another delightful but definitely R rated Mr. Flapper episode courtesy of Tiff on the Muscovy list.

Terry
---------------------------------------------
This week, Kozmo explains the birds and the bees of duckies.

http://mrflapper.com/051111.htm

RATED R


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Afternoon Delight ..*

Most of you are probably too young to remember the Starland Vocal Band who recorded Afternoon Delight .. someone on another list asked me about this .. here's the music and the lyrics:

http://users.cis.net/sammy/starland.htm

Hey! I liked this song ..

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh boy, Terry, I'm old enough to remember it! It was all over the radio when my husband and I were dating!  

So you like that song, huh? Guess you also liked the Captain and Tenielle... 

I'm just joshin' ya....LOL....I liked that stuff too!  

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lin Hansen said:


> So you like that song, huh? Guess you also liked the Captain and Tenielle...
> 
> I'm just joshin' ya....LOL....I liked that stuff too!
> 
> Linda


I adored the Captain and Tennille .. BUT .. I'm a lot older than you, so my real favorites are the songs and music from the late fifties and most of the sixties .. the seventies I like some of .. after that .. I pretty much lost interest and went country and western and eventually became disenchanted with that too .. oh well .. I'm a hard to please old lady these days.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Thanks for sharing the R rated Flapper episode. Too funny and cute. I had no idea about ducks and the water thing.

I liked Captain and Tennile, but not much on the Afternoon Delight" song. This old lady was too busy raising 4 boys (in the 80's) at the time, and now my last but not least (5th boy) will be leaving the nest in a year or two!


----------

